# Menstrual blood loss



## adwilcox28 (Mar 13, 2011)

A question to ask a female patient with vaginal trauma when trying to determine Hx is to ask approximately how many pads/tampons have been bled through per hour. How can this question provide a figure for the amount of blood loss? Is there a specific amount a pad/tampon is able to hold before bleeding through?


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 13, 2011)

If you are trying to measure vaginal blood loss from injury during menstruation, I wish you all the luck in the world.

Short of visualization, which is not in the EMS scope of practice, of where the bleeding originates from, a more general assessment like "how does this compare with usual" might be more useful.

You will most likely know uncontrolled hemorrhage when you see it.


_"SALINE FLUID ABSORPTION AND RETENTION TAMPONS AND METHODS OF MAKING THE SAME United States Patent 3618607 


An improved saline fluid absorption and retention tampon having a density of from about 0.4 gram per cubic centimeter to about 0.8 gram per cubic centimeter and comprising water-insoluble, wet cross-linked carboxyalkyl cellulose having average degrees of substitution of from about 0.4 to about 1.3, and methods of making the same."_

If you are willing to measure the density of the discharge and calculate the volume from the mass, you are definately more ambitious than I am.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 13, 2011)

adwilcox28 said:


> How can this question provide a figure for the amount of blood loss? Is there a specific amount a pad/tampon is able to hold before bleeding through?



To complicate this, there are multiple different absorbency levels for both pads and tampons. So what would be too much on one isn't necessarily not enough for another. There are also multiple factors that determine just how much bleeding and shedding occur during menstruation.


----------



## EMSrush (Mar 13, 2011)

I think the number of pads/tampons that she has gone through will be a better indicator than calculating the actual volume of fluid held by the hygiene products and doing the math. It's to give you a general idea. Also, it is helpful to ask whether the amount that is being described "is normal for you", because there is a huge variation in "normal flow volume" for women.


----------



## Emma (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd like to know where that "rule" came from, actually.  Is it from when there was only one kind of pad available? 

I've had more than my fair share of visits to the ER because of menstrual related issues and they *always* ask that.  I never know how to answer because of all the factors. The pads and tampons are all not the same and I use different ones for different reasons.  Aside from that, I don't have a normal cycle. Ever.  I know I feel worse than usual, but I was under the impression that I come here to have them tell me what was going on, not have me try and figure it out based on a rate of pad use. 

Is this just one of those silly things that gets repeated?


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it is an attempt by providers who cannot perform a vaginal exam to abstractly quantify blood loss.

It has some use. For example if you soaked through a pad every 1/2 hour for 10 hours prior to seeking medical care, then it would demonstrate considerable blood loss which could not be quantified in the initial exam by a provider.


----------



## Emma (Mar 13, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> I think it is an attempt by providers who cannot perform a vaginal exam to abstractly quantify blood loss.
> 
> It has some use. For example if you soaked through a pad every 1/2 hour for 10 hours prior to seeking medical care, then it would demonstrate considerable blood loss which could not be quantified in the initial exam by a provider.




I suppose that makes sense, then. It still seems like there ought to be a more precise way, but whatever works.


----------



## jpmedic21 (Mar 13, 2011)

I think as a rule of thumb tampons hold roughly 75cc and pads hold around 250cc. Anyone else heard of this one?


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 13, 2011)

Emma said:


> I suppose that makes sense, then. It still seems like there ought to be a more precise way, but whatever works.



Most providers can't accurately estimate blood loss when the blood is pooling on the floor.

Some lady is probably reading this thread and will take a measuring cup next time she is bleeding and present the results to the medical staff. 

Of course we will probably be more focused on figuring out what is wrong with her head they why she is bleeding.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 13, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Most providers can't accurately estimate blood loss when the blood is pooling on the floor.
> 
> Some lady is probably reading this thread and will take a measuring cup next time she is bleeding and present the results to the medical staff.
> 
> Of course we will probably be more focused on figuring out what is wrong with her head they why she is bleeding.



eww lol


----------



## Emma (Mar 13, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Most providers can't accurately estimate blood loss when the blood is pooling on the floor.
> 
> Some lady is probably reading this thread and will take a measuring cup next time she is bleeding and present the results to the medical staff.
> 
> Of course we will probably be more focused on figuring out what is wrong with her head they why she is bleeding.



Hey, I've actually been asked by medical staff if I could estimate the volume of blood lost.  Not by using pads as a measurement tool either.   I said "really?", and they got annoyed and told me to take my best guess. <_<


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 13, 2011)

jpmedic21 said:


> I think as a rule of thumb tampons hold roughly 75cc and pads hold around 250cc. Anyone else heard of this one?



since 250cc is more than 1/2 a unit of whole blood, I am going to guess this is not accurate.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 13, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Most providers can't accurately estimate blood loss when the blood is pooling on the floor.
> 
> Some lady is probably reading this thread and will take a measuring cup next time she is bleeding and present the results to the medical staff.
> 
> Of course we will probably be more focused on figuring out what is wrong with her head they why she is bleeding.



That's my plan. It's show and tell with body fluids!


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 13, 2011)

Sasha said:


> That's my plan. It's show and tell with body fluids!



It's not like people don't bring in everything else. I even had a guy bring in a snake that bit him. 

Made me wonder how many more times he got bit trying to catch it.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok men, you guys are usually on the ball, but I'm slightly disappointed in you this time.

The FDA regulates tampons and pads, and each absorbency level has an FDA set amount of fluid it is supposed to hold, and the terms used the describe tampons and pads are standardized. For example a "regular" absorbency tampon always is supposed to hold 6-9 grams (roughly 1/2 teaspoon to a full teaspoon).

So asking both how many pads/tampons a woman has gone through plus what absorbency they are that can give a ballpark figure of blood loss.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 13, 2011)

Aidey said:


> Ok men, you guys are usually on the ball, but I'm slightly disappointed in you this time.
> 
> The FDA regulates tampons and pads, and each absorbency level has an FDA set amount of fluid it is supposed to hold, and the terms used the describe tampons and pads are standardized. For example a "regular" absorbency tampon always is supposed to hold 6-9 grams (roughly 1/2 teaspoon to a full teaspoon).
> 
> So asking both how many pads/tampons a woman has gone through plus what absorbency they are that can give a ballpark figure of blood loss.



That is not in any book I have. Where do you learn stuff like that?


----------



## adwilcox28 (Mar 13, 2011)

Aidey said:


> Ok men, you guys are usually on the ball, but I'm slightly disappointed in you this time.
> 
> The FDA regulates tampons and pads, and each absorbency level has an FDA set amount of fluid it is supposed to hold, and the terms used the describe tampons and pads are standardized. For example a "regular" absorbency tampon always is supposed to hold 6-9 grams (roughly 1/2 teaspoon to a full teaspoon).
> 
> So asking both how many pads/tampons a woman has gone through plus what absorbency they are that can give a ballpark figure of blood loss.



Ya where do you find info like that. It sure isn't in Mosby's Paramedic third edition (I'm learning that it must have been published as a work in progress)  

But that is the best answer so far, thanks.


----------



## adwilcox28 (Mar 13, 2011)

Aidey said:


> Ok men, you guys are usually on the ball, but I'm slightly disappointed in you this time.
> 
> The FDA regulates tampons and pads, and each absorbency level has an FDA set amount of fluid it is supposed to hold, and the terms used the describe tampons and pads are standardized. For example a "regular" absorbency tampon always is supposed to hold 6-9 grams (roughly 1/2 teaspoon to a full teaspoon).
> 
> So asking both how many pads/tampons a woman has gone through plus what absorbency they are that can give a ballpark figure of blood loss.



But what is the FDA standard for pads? Is it the same as a tampon? (asked like a typical man i know)


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 13, 2011)

Additionally, does the difference between the composition menstrual fluid (which is blood + other cells) and blood alone make a difference in absorbency?


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 13, 2011)

I just want to know where you find that information. 

$10,000 in books and it is not listed anywhere


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe the answer to your question will be in the footnotes of this article:  http://leda.law.harvard.edu/leda/data/359/Kohen.html 

Here's the paragraph that refers to absorbency classification:



> After analyzing the comments, the FDA concluded that the absorbency test methodology and sampling procedures in the proposed rule were appropriate.[91] The FDA had received more than 250 comments arguing that the existing absorbency terms should be standardized.[92] However, the FDA determined that while there remained a question as to the appropriateness of the use of a system of letters to represent absorbency ranges, it was not going to propose standardizing currently used terms of absorbency (i.e., regular, super, and super plus).[93] Thus, the reproposed rule would require that manufacturers of menstrual tampons express absorbency on tampon labeling by using one of six specified absorbency terms.[94] Instead of using the letters A-F, the rule would establish a new set of standardized terms of absorbency, each of which corresponded to a range of absorbency specified in grams: low absorbency (less than or equal to 6 grams); medium absorbency (6-9 grams); medium-high absorbency (9-12 grams); high absorbency (12-15 grams); very high absorbency (15-18 grams); and highest absorbency (above 18 grams).[95] These terms would be required to be more prominent than, and separate from, any other information on the principle display panel except the corresponding numerical range of absorbency.[96]



In any event, it was interesting scanning.  Who knew tampons were a medical device?


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 13, 2011)

never would have thought to look in a law review.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.fda.gov/OHRMS/DOCKETS/98fr/ch9978.pdf

This is from the fda itself.

EDIT: Page 10


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 13, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> never would have thought to look in a law review.



First hit on swagbucks that looked promising.  I figured the info was pretty likely to be good, considering the source and the quantity of footnotes.  I'm not picky.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 13, 2011)

The only reason why absorbancy is controlled is because once upon a time women were sold on the concept that higher absorbency meant they could change the tampon less often. Of course tampons provide a nice protected environment from the normally acidic vaginal environment. Bacteria loved it, grew, infected the menstrating women, and then she developed toxic shock syndrome. Hence the reason why women are supposed to use the least absorbital possible is so that they change their tampon more often.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 13, 2011)

yea, that is in the book, but the absorbtion capacity isn't.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 14, 2011)

You pick up some information here and there being female. Not sure if you can find the info in a medical text, but I do believe it is in the information insert that comes in every box of tampons.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 14, 2011)

Aidey said:


> You pick up some information here and there being female. Not sure if you can find the info in a medical text, but I do believe it is in the information insert that comes in every box of tampons.



yea, because I always read the information insert on the box of tampons :unsure:


----------



## Sasha (Mar 14, 2011)

Aidey said:


> You pick up some information here and there being female. Not sure if you can find the info in a medical text, but I do believe it is in the information insert that comes in every box of tampons.


Theres information inserts?


----------



## Emma (Mar 14, 2011)

I went and looked at my Tampax box-  there is an insert and it has very small print with that info.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 14, 2011)

Just goes to show you that even if you have $10,000 of medical texts sometimes you just need to ask a woman for the answer


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 14, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> yea, because I always read the information insert on the box of tampons :unsure:



$10,000 worth of books and the answer is on a $5 box.  Ahahahahaha


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 14, 2011)

Aidey said:


> Just goes to show you that even if you have $10,000 of medical texts sometimes you just need to ask a woman for the answer



cool, you can write my dissertation for me.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 14, 2011)

No problem, I just can't promise you'll pass! 

Sorry Vene, I couldn't help tease you guys a little bit. ^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Theres information inserts?



As someone who has an older sister can attest, yes... at least Tampax did...


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> As someone who has an older sister can attest, yes... at least Tampax did...



Guys will do anything to have a little bit of bathroom reading time.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Guys will do anything to have a little bit of bathroom reading time.



IIRC the second drawing is the hot one... 

No, wait... I was just being curious about what, exactly is below the sink.

That isn't stopping all of the girls from checking the instruction/TSS insert right now...


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 14, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> In any event, it was interesting scanning.  Who knew tampons were a medical device?



Believe it or not, when my father-in-law cut his legs with the chainsaw last month, both my wife and my mother-in-law were on their cycle....pads will absorb an _incredible_ amount of blood. I should know...for in lieu of anything else being handy, I ripped open the box in the backseat of the truck and used them while holding pressure. My instructor said it best some years ago: Pads and Tampons were designed to absorb blood....


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 15, 2011)

frostbiteEMT said:


> Believe it or not, when my father-in-law cut his legs with the chainsaw last month, both my wife and my mother-in-law were on their cycle....pads will absorb an _incredible_ amount of blood. I should know...for in lieu of anything else being handy, I ripped open the box in the backseat of the truck and used them while holding pressure. My instructor said it best some years ago: Pads and Tampons were designed to absorb blood....



tampons work great for nose bleeds too.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 15, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> tampons work great for nose bleeds too.



I was gonna say

"Dang how big are your nostrils dude lol I've got a huge nose and I'm not sure I could make that work :wacko:"

But then I remembered my ex left a box here and I tried it and it fit. Is that weird that I tried it? Hmmm anything for the sake of research I suppose <_<


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 15, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> tampons work great for nose bleeds too.



Are the plastic or cardboard applicators better to use?


----------



## Medic One (Mar 15, 2011)

I think a pad with wings would work better...they self stick to the lip but you could tie the strings in a nice bow knot...my god what has EMS decreased to...just buy a nose clip for the rig or tape to tongue depressors together. Next we will be seeing tv commercials with medics saying:
Squad 51 to rampart we've got
The
Nose bleed somewhat under control but request permission to use the
Heavy flow plugs our pt is on blood thinners.......uh sq51 this is dr bracket  start a levafed drip transmit an EKG and give pt 2 midol for cramps...permission denied for heavy flow plugs monitor the pt and transport...Dixie will be standing by waiting for you to come in




Michael - "Medic One"
FF/Paramedic, EMS-Instructor
Pace / Medical Car Driver Lime Rock Park


----------



## slb862 (Mar 15, 2011)

Can sure tell the women from the men on this topic.  

While abnormal bleeding from the vaginal area, whether due to trauma or just female issues can be frustrating to determine the amount of blood loss, is not the issue.  The issue is treating the patient appropriately. My question would be and still is "how many pads or tampons have you gone thru in an hour" and "is there clots (large or small) present"?  What does your patient look like?  We all know that vital signs could be the last to change, yet if you have a patient that presents with typical blood loss signs and symptoms, then you will treat appropriately.  I would be greatly dissapointed if anyone of you find it necessary to joke about something that can, has been, and will be something that is a serious and a real situation, for the patient you are treating.  I will get down from my soapbox... just saying...


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 15, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Are the plastic or cardboard applicators better to use?



???

did you forget the smiley faces? Doesn't matter.

There is some commercial medical device that is basically the same thing.

http://www.buyemp.com/product/11229699.html


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I was gonna say
> 
> "Dang how big are your nostrils dude lol I've got a huge nose and I'm not sure I could make that work :wacko:"
> 
> But then I remembered my ex left a box here and I tried it and it fit. Is that weird that I tried it? Hmmm anything for the sake of research I suppose <_<



Wasn't for me, we used them in the ED for the patients.


----------



## James007 (Mar 15, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> tampons work great for nose bleeds too.



I can very clearly remember being handed a pad while having a nosebleed in the car...it did the job ! (its a good thing i didnt know what a pad was at that time i might have been reluctant to hold it under my nose)


----------



## Aidey (Mar 15, 2011)

slb862 said:


> Can sure tell the women from the men on this topic.
> 
> While abnormal bleeding from the vaginal area, whether due to trauma or just female issues can be frustrating to determine the amount of blood loss, is not the issue.  The issue is treating the patient appropriately.* My question would be and still is "how many pads or tampons have you gone thru in an hour"* and "is there clots (large or small) present"?  What does your patient look like?  We all know that vital signs could be the last to change, yet if you have a patient that presents with typical blood loss signs and symptoms, then you will treat appropriately.  I would be greatly dissapointed if anyone of you find it necessary to joke about something that can, has been, and will be something that is a serious and a real situation, for the patient you are treating.  I will get down from my soapbox... just saying...



And if you have learned anything in this thread aside from who is male and who is female, please let it be that you need to also ask the absorbency level.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 15, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> ???
> 
> did you forget the smiley faces? Doesn't matter.
> 
> ...



Yep... sorry... that was supposed to be sarcasm...


----------



## Emma (Mar 15, 2011)

James007 said:


> (its a good thing i didnt know what a pad was at that time i might have been reluctant to hold it under my nose)



What? Would it have had girl cooties?

I will never understand why people have issues with unused pads/tampons.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 15, 2011)

slb862 said:


> Can sure tell the women from the men on this topic.
> 
> While abnormal bleeding from the vaginal area, whether due to trauma or just female issues can be frustrating to determine the amount of blood loss, is not the issue.  The issue is treating the patient appropriately. My question would be and still is "how many pads or tampons have you gone thru in an hour" and "is there clots (large or small) present"?  What does your patient look like?  We all know that vital signs could be the last to change, yet if you have a patient that presents with typical blood loss signs and symptoms, then you will treat appropriately.



I don't think anyone is disputing that.



slb862 said:


> I would be greatly dissapointed if anyone of you find it necessary to joke about something that can, has been, and will be something that is a serious and a real situation, for the patient you are treating.  I will get down from my soapbox... just saying...



Actually, I joke about serious real life situations all the time. It is one of my most effective coping mechanisms. I find nothing wrong with it at all.

I am also very aware of what all of the different causes and consequences can be, both from the life threatening standpoint as well as the life altering standpoint. (emotionally, mentally, socially, etc.)

Since patients are commonly first treated by presentation, knowing exactly how much bleeding transpired should really be a point for determining the underlying cause, not the basis of treatment decisions.


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 15, 2011)

Emma said:


> What? Would it have had girl cooties?
> 
> I will never understand why people have issues with unused pads/tampons.



yes, it most certainly world have had girl cooties. 

I am a guy and dont understand why we, as a group, have such a problem with it. I guess it is one of those things we will never know/have to deal with. i actually just asked whats normal and got a range of answers from my friends. which means back to the "is this more than normal" question.


----------



## Emma (Mar 15, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> yes, it most certainly world have had girl cooties.
> 
> I am a guy and dont understand why we, as a group, have such a problem with it. I guess it is one of those things we will never know/have to deal with. i actually just asked whats normal and got a range of answers from my friends. which means back to the "is this more than normal" question.



Luckily for you, I spend my day with middle schoolers and can teach you how to give yourself a cootie shot so you'll be safe. ^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 15, 2011)

Emma said:


> Luckily for you, I spend my day with middle schoolers and can teach you how to give yourself a cootie shot so you'll be safe. ^_^



Circle, circle, dot, dot...


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't believe there is a thread about this haha. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 15, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Circle, circle, dot, dot...



now you got your cootie shot.


----------



## James007 (Mar 15, 2011)

Emma said:


> What? Would it have had girl cooties?



It might have had them ! (i was 7 or 8 at the time )


----------



## Archymomma (Mar 15, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Most providers can't accurately estimate blood loss when the blood is pooling on the floor.
> 
> *Some lady is probably reading this thread and will take a measuring cup next time she is bleeding and present the results to the medical staff. *
> 
> Of course we will probably be more focused on figuring out what is wrong with her head they why she is bleeding.



Obviously people here have never heard of a Diva Cup.


----------



## Emma (Mar 15, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Circle, circle, dot, dot...



Damnit, if you already know how to do it, how am I supposed to make any money telling you how!?

As for the Diva Cup...I thought maybe we shouldn't complicate things by mentioning it.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, I had deliberately not mentioned it yet, lol.


----------



## Emma (Mar 15, 2011)

Aidey said:


> Yeah, I had deliberately not mentioned it yet, lol.



Pretty sure it has extra girl cooties anyways.


----------



## 18G (Mar 15, 2011)

We were taught more then 3 blood soaked pads in an hour indicates significant vaginal hemorrhage. Our female instructor basically said if its heavy bleeding the female shouldn't have a tampon in place anyway. I'm not a female but my guy logic would make it that if your having serious vaginal hemorrhage you would take out the tampon (if one in) and use a pad.

As far as documenting blood loss, quantify it in your report with number of blood soaked pads and not actual volume... that's my suggestion.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 15, 2011)

Emma said:


> Pretty sure it has extra girl cooties anyways.



I think that may go past cooties into alien organism territory. 




18G said:


> We were taught more then 3 blood soaked pads in an hour indicates significant vaginal hemorrhage. Our female instructor basically said if its heavy bleeding the female shouldn't have a tampon in place anyway. I'm not a female but my guy logic would make it that if your having serious vaginal hemorrhage you would take out the tampon (if one in) and use a pad.
> 
> As far as documenting blood loss, quantify it in your report with number of blood soaked pads and not actual volume... that's my suggestion.



That again is only good info if you have an idea of what type of pad it  is. "Light" pads don't hold much, and are usually used at the  beginning/end of a period because women tend to spot rather than bleed  constantly then.  A woman who has bled though 3 "super" pads vs 3  "light" pads is going to concern me a bit more. 

Also, don't assume that all women have both on hand. A woman may be using tampons because she doesn't have any pads. 

I'm not suggesting anyone document perceived volume, but it is important to document absorbency levels.


----------



## MusicMedic (Mar 16, 2011)

Diva Cup...


i kinda threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## slb862 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cooties is a fictional disease and a slang word used primarily by North American children to refer to a highly contagious disease or condition. It usually presents along gender lines, as in "Mary Jane O'Connor, stay away from those boys or you might get cooties!" The Commonwealth/British English equivalent is "the lurgy".

Originally, the term implied body lice, but over time this became generalised first to any sort of lice, including head lice, then later to purely imaginary stand-ins for just about anything that is considered repulsive. Although the origin is not explicitly known, it can be speculated that the imaginary disease was conceived from reference to how cooties (meaning body lice) can be spread through physical contact with the infested body region. This theory could explain how children developed the idea that cooties can only be spread to the opposite sex. Cooties started out as something the boys had, but was quickly associated with girls too. Cootie can also be used as a verb, as in "Don't touch that book! It was cootied by a boy!"

In some areas, boys are thought to be immune to catching cooties from another boy, and likewise for girls: so as a result cooties can only be spread by contact between the sexes. However, once infected with the cooties of the opposite sex, those cooties can be spread to members of the same sex. Ex. Sara catches "boy cooties" from Ryan, so Laura should avoid Sara lest she catch Sara's "boy cooties."

Yahoo answers.   :blush:


----------



## Sassafras (Mar 16, 2011)

double post


----------



## Sassafras (Mar 16, 2011)

MusicMedic said:


> Diva Cup...
> 
> 
> i kinda threw up in my mouth a little



Not any grosser (and less so) than discarded used tampons on the floor.  Or trash.  I swear women who use disposable products in public restrooms are some of the most disgusting creatures on the face of the planet and at my civilian job I'm thoroughly sick of cleaning up after them.  I'd rather clean man pee off the walls in the men's room.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2011)

Diva cups are just plain nasty.

Sorry, inserting a cup into your vagina is something for weird fetish porno, not for dealing with periods.


----------



## JOgershok (Mar 16, 2011)

Emma said:


> I went and looked at my Tampax box-  there is an insert and it has very small print with that info.



Get your glasses.  That said, most are small print and it IS the small print that will get you into trouble.  B)


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 16, 2011)

MusicMedic said:


> Diva Cup...
> 
> 
> i kinda threw up in my mouth a little



I have a friend who finances her "getaway" fund by making and selling cloth pads.  It seems that the chemicals in the disposable products actually are harsh on the body, and the vast majority of women who switch to the Diva and cloth products do not switch back.


----------



## Archymomma (Mar 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Diva cups are just plain nasty.
> 
> Sorry, inserting a cup into your vagina is something for weird fetish porno, not for dealing with periods.



Don't see how it is much different than using a diaphragm or inserting a tampon, but everyone has their favorite methods.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't use either so I maintain my previous stance =)


----------



## medic417 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I don't use either so I maintain my previous stance =)



:unsure:  So no use any femine products for the monthly visit of aunt flo?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2011)

medic417 said:


> :unsure:  So no use any femine products for the monthly visit of aunt flo?



Pads, dear, pads.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Pads, dear, pads.



LOL thanks for the clarification.  :unsure:


----------



## Emma (Mar 16, 2011)

slb862 said:


> Cooties is a fictional disease and a slang word used primarily by North American children to refer to a highly contagious disease or condition. It usually presents along gender lines, as in "Mary Jane O'Connor, stay away from those boys or you might get cooties!" The Commonwealth/British English equivalent is "the lurgy".........
> 
> 
> Yahoo answers.   :blush:



I'm totally amused that you a) looked up a definition and b)you used Yahoo answers of all places. LOL.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 16, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I have a friend who finances her "getaway" fund by making and selling cloth pads.  It seems that the chemicals in the disposable products actually are harsh on the body, and the vast majority of women who switch to the Diva and cloth products do not switch back.



The few women I've known that use the Diva swear by it, and wouldn't use anything else. From a sustainability stand point it is really hard to argue that disposable products have any benefits, so I can see their point. I just can't subscribe to it.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 16, 2011)

> If you are willing to measure the density of the discharge and calculate the volume from the mass, you are definately more ambitious than I am.



Even as hellbent on padding the crap out of his CV (pun intended) as I am, not going to do it.


----------



## buenafortuna (Mar 17, 2011)

Archymomma said:


> Obviously people here have never heard of a Diva Cup.



Right on! I can't imagine having to change pads/tampons all day long anymore.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 17, 2011)

buenafortuna said:


> Right on! I can't imagine having to change pads/tampons all day long anymore.



Neither can I, to be honest...


----------



## 18G (Mar 17, 2011)

I have never even heard of a Diva Cup until I have read this thread... I must be sheltered I know... ha... I can't imagine any girl wanting to stick a cup inside of her that fills with blood and then have to take that out and dump it... lol... that just sounds nasty. And then to actually wash it and re-use it???


----------



## Sasha (Mar 17, 2011)

I can't imagine pulling a cup full of blood out of your vagina and calling it "cleaner".

Yuck.

I'm sure it spills.


----------



## 18G (Mar 17, 2011)

I can take a blood splattered room, ambulance, whatever... but for some reason envisioning this blood filled cup and it maybe spilling as its being taken out kinda makes my stomach turn...lol.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 18, 2011)

You know, obsserving American culture about issues relating to reproduction and it's systems is extremely entertaining. 

Perhaps I have just had too much exposure to the whole thing and I am desensitized, but it really is not so bad.

But part of it is by villianizing female reproduction, (most common descriptors) dirty, nasty, disgusting, it actually disuades people from learning or becomming familiar with it. 

The whole female reproductive system is organism protective. Menstrual bleeding is really no different than nose bleeding, or bleeding from the mouth. 

Nobody seems to think it is too terrible when reproducing. Why would you any other time?


----------



## MEDIC802 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey yall Know what used tampons are good for............................
answer: TEA BAGS FOR VAMPIRES, HA HA HA HA , thats funny I dont care who you are.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 18, 2011)

Vene, it's funny you brought that up. We just got done with our GI final and the test was on display today so that we can review our exam and what we got wrong. One of the administrative assisstants ended up looking through the image packet and was somewhat disgusted and I casually made the comment along the lines of 'at least it wasn't last month when we were doing reproduction, but we don't know when the next slide is going to have a penis or vagina on it anyways.' The response was comical.

On a side note, we're using Clinical Dermatology by Habif for our derm system and it's got a picture straight up immitating Goatse in it...


----------



## Sasha (Mar 18, 2011)

I find cups of blood kind of nasty and don't want to play in it, regardless of what orifice or stoma it comes from.


----------



## Emma (Mar 18, 2011)

Actually, I have a strong dislike for a blood soaked pad being held against my skin.  I would rather deal with the cup or a tampon than pads most days.

Removing a tampon is the same level of "mess" as removing the cup.  Just wash your hands. *shrug*   Being a girl, it's not like you can get girl cooties from it. 

It's actually kind of sad to see women on this thread describing normal female stuff as unclean, nasty, and gross.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 18, 2011)

Emma said:


> It's actually kind of sad to see women on this thread describing normal female stuff as unclean, nasty, and gross.



Why? There are plenty of other normal human things that are unclean, nasty, and gross that has nothing to do with blood and uterus parts falling out through the bojingo. However, I do believe that there's a difference between thinking that a specific bodily process is unclean, nasty, and gross, and recoiling at it because someone doesn't realize that it's natural.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 18, 2011)

hyaluronic acid is hylauronic acid no matter which part of the body it comes from.

Nobody gets groosed out over synovial fluid. 

Why is it suddenly different when excreted from a Bartholin gland?

Nobody gets all excited when blood comes from a cut on the arm.

Why is it suddenly different when it comes out of a body cavity that by function is inhospitable to pathogenic organisms?

Doesn't that make it "clean?"

Endometrial tissue?

I bet I could serve it with jello as a dessert and if I didn't tell people what it was, they would probably not only eat it but compliment the appearance.


There are just some things about people I will never understand.


----------



## Emma (Mar 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> the bojingo.



Not gonna lie, I'm rather startled to hear someone in the medical profession avoid saying "vagina" and use a silly slang term instead.  I'm used to that from the immature teenagers I teach.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 18, 2011)

Emma said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm rather startled to hear someone in the medical profession avoid saying "vagina" and use a silly slang term instead.  I'm used to that from the immature teenagers I teach.






When calling the hospital, protocol here says we must call it the vajayjay


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 18, 2011)

Hockey said:


> When calling the hospital, protocol here says we must call it the vajayjay




Huh.  That must be regional, because where I work, we say "stuff" or "cootch."

"My stuff hurts!"

"The baby's arm is hanging out of her cootch!"


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 18, 2011)

Emma said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm rather startled to hear someone in the medical profession avoid saying "vagina" and use a silly slang term instead.  I'm used to that from the immature teenagers I teach.



Err... this may help... 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGol5n1YT4w[/youtube]

/Curse my ever expanding ability to cite pop culture


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 18, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Err... this may help...
> 
> 
> /Curse my ever expanding ability to cite pop culture




I don't know what they are teaching in school over there, but clearly they need to give you guys more to do if you have time for stuff like that.

:unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 18, 2011)

I never got around to purging my brain of useless stuff before starting medical school. I do, however, really wish that I had the power to memorize medicine like I have to memorize useless stuff...


----------



## Hockey (Mar 19, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I never got around to purging my brain of useless stuff before starting medical school. I do, however, really wish that I had the power to memorize medicine like I have to memorize useless stuff...



Ain't that the truth...


----------



## Sasha (Mar 19, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> I don't know what they are teaching in school over there, but clearly they need to give you guys more to do if you have time for stuff like that.
> 
> :unsure:



Says the guy who spends his time writing long, unappreciated posts on a forum!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 19, 2011)

Emma said:


> Actually, I have a strong dislike for a blood soaked pad being held against my skin.  I would rather deal with the cup or a tampon than pads most days.
> 
> Removing a tampon is the same level of "mess" as removing the cup.  Just wash your hands. *shrug*   Being a girl, it's not like you can get girl cooties from it.
> 
> It's actually kind of sad to see women on this thread describing normal female stuff as unclean, nasty, and gross.



Tampons don't spill a cup full of blood on you when removed. They're also disposable so you're not reusing the same thing over and over again. That just seems kind of nasty. And an infection risk. Increased instances of yeast infections and bacterial vaginosis is associated with Diva cup use.

Blood soaked pads? You change them often enough that they don't get completely blood soaked. They wick the blood away from your skin.

And sorry, I do find bleeding unclean. I also find allowing a cup full of blood to sit in your body unclean, gross and nasty. Periods are natural and I'll talk about mine til the cows come home.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 19, 2011)

Ugh, really Sasha...?


----------



## CAOX3 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Ugh, really Sasha...?



Yeah this its what in talking about, and why I refer all female ob/gyn complaints to my thoroughly understanding, compassionate and professional female partner and it only costs me breakfast every week.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 19, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Says the guy who spends his time writing long, unappreciated posts on a forum!



If you want I could stop. 

I like to use this forum as a break and to stay connected to EMS, but there are lots of other things I could be doing.


----------

